# Steve Reeves Book



## particleastro (Aug 18, 2004)

After an eight week wait my Steve Reeves Building the Classic Physique the Natural Way is here. Read it from cover to cover, twice, in a day. Wow, different mentality to alot of whats being siad atm from various sources.

Interesting the way his primary focus is on the proportions of the body, and the way to get them to match his perception of the Classic Physique. Gunna try the workout in there for a few weeks because Ive been after something drastically different for a while now. Gunna try the 100 squat thing too, wsih me luck  .


----------



## PK GRAPPLER (Aug 9, 2005)

Steve Reeves never used drugs or did he. He knows a lot about the science in bodybuilding.


----------



## JohnO (May 1, 2005)

Make sure you have bucket close for the 100rep squat!

Let us know how you get on with the workout, what did you think to his suggested food intake?


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

particleastro said:


> After an eight week wait my Steve Reeves Building the Classic Physique the Natural Way is here. Read it from cover to cover, twice, in a day. Wow, different mentality to alot of whats being siad atm from various sources.
> 
> Interesting the way his primary focus is on the proportions of the body, and the way to get them to match his perception of the Classic Physique. Gunna try the workout in there for a few weeks because Ive been after something drastically different for a while now. Gunna try the 100 squat thing too, wsih me luck  .


If you can, could you post up the proportions he mentions

bicep to calf, neck 1/3 larger etc PLEASE


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

100 rep squats!!

dunno if i could squat myself for 100 reps lol let alone a bar

20 rep squats are pure horrid.... but 100!

OT... what did platz do for his legs?


----------



## particleastro (Aug 18, 2004)

Yeah, apparently that 100 rep thing is something he developed from when he was serving in the armed forces. He only had a 100lbs weight set, so just for fun decided to try doing more reps. And then it became part of its routine...

As for the proportions...

Arm = 252% of wrist

Calf = 192% of ankle

Neck = 79% of head

Chest = 148% pelvis

Waist = 86% pelvis

Thigh = 175% of knee

Weight = 295% of height (I think thats inches to pounds)

I thought his diet was pretty good, the more I read and learn about this subjec the more the emphasis lies with natural products. Man, Ill be drinking milk right out of a cow before long, raising my own turkeys and drinking melted snow...


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

particleastro said:


> As for the proportions...
> 
> Arm = 252% of wrist
> 
> ...


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

> apart from the melted snow bit


Tried that once...man did I end up with a bad case of wind...was like a hurricane,lmao.


----------



## particleastro (Aug 18, 2004)

Heh, ok, Ill setle for glacial water...

no worries 69, you should order a copy for yourself, is a good read...


----------

